# Nathan's Extension



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

So Twins fans...how say you about his extension? He seems to be a good closer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm all for it.Not out of line and now he can't leave.If Twins are out of the pennant race by the end of July they can make a trade.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Good deal, glad to keep him. Now the question is how many save opportunities will he have?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that Ken hit the nail on the head. They are going to trade him come trading deadline time. They will be out of the race and now he no longer will be a rented player to whoever trades for him, he will be worth much more in trade since he will be with that team longer once they get him. I hope I am wrong that they will be out of he race by then, but realistically, I cannot see them competing with the Kitties and the tribe uke: 
If they would have signed Tori this way he could have been traded to a contender then as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Even though they say they aren't.....I think they are building a young team to compete when the new stadium opens.Starting pitching is just to young to make them a contender right now.Hope they surprise me.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I never thought of the trade possibility...good point.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> I never thought of the trade possibility...good point.


That's 'cause you are a Packer fan.......You don't think. STick around, we'll edumacate you Mike!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mike are you a Twins fan?


----------

